# كتاب عملاق عن محركات الديزل وبالعربي



## MECH.ENG.88 (28 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم : اضع بين يديكم كتاب يشرح محركات الديزل بالتفصيل من الالف الى الياء...
وتقبلو تحياتي ... وكل عام وانتم بخير مقدما ... :56:




http://www.4shared.com/document/uvcYdXPf/10240807_Diesel_Engines_arabic.html


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (29 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (31 أغسطس 2011)

كل عام وانت بالف خير شكرآ لك على هذا الكتاب (جاري التحميل )


----------



## كريم فوده (5 سبتمبر 2011)

والله كتاب جميل جدا 
شكرااااااااااااااااااا ياهندسه


----------



## أحمدعبده العفيفي (5 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله لك وحقق لك مناك مالم يكن فيه اثم اوقطيعة رحم


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

كريم فوده قال:


> والله كتاب جميل جدا
> شكرااااااااااااااااااا ياهندسه


 
الشكر لله وانا في خدمتكم


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

كريم فوده قال:


> والله كتاب جميل جدا
> شكرااااااااااااااااااا ياهندسه


 


أحمدعبده العفيفي قال:


> بارك الله لك وحقق لك مناك مالم يكن فيه اثم اوقطيعة رحم


 وبارك الله فيك اكثر


----------



## نوح 1988 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

شششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## abdo_sodfa (30 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

